# Unable to open PDF files in email attachments



## Tense (Feb 21, 2001)

I received an invoice over the internet that is a PDF file and when I try to open it I get an error message that says, "This file does not have a program associated with it performing this action. Create an association in the Folder Options control panel". I looked in Control Panel and was unable to find anything in Folder Options to fix this problem. Any ideas?


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Do you have Adobe Acrobat, Adobe Acrobat Reader or any other program that can display a PDF file installed on your computer?

EDIT: Is the e-mail and PDF file from someone or a company that you would expect to be sending you an invoice? If not, it could be spam or even worse, a computer virus.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

You can get Foxit Reader 2.0 for Windows that is small and faster then Acrobat Reader.

Download
Then you have 3 version to pick from.
The (ZIP Package: .zip, 1.83 MB) you just unzip it to it's own folder and can run it without a install.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

If you have pdf software installed ..
You may have to go to Folder options .. File types .. and fix it.


----------



## beazo (May 11, 2008)

I have the same problem.. I cannot directly open pdf attachments in my email.. It says the same " this file does not have a program associated to open it," i have the latest adobe pdf reader..?? any ideas..??


----------

